# LG Car radio Model LAC3800R



## ROONEY510 (Mar 21, 2010)

I recently bought my wife a used car. The installed radio is an LG model LAC 3800R. The clock is almost six hours out of synch and I cannot find any means of adjustment. I have the user manual but there is nothing specified on this problem.
Can anybody advise me how to adjust this time setting?
This is not the end of the world but it annoys me that I cannot fix this problem.:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ROONEY510 said:


> I recently bought my wife a used car. The installed radio is an LG model LAC 3800R. The clock is almost six hours out of synch and I cannot find any means of adjustment. I have the user manual but there is nothing specified on this problem.
> Can anybody advise me how to adjust this time setting?
> This is not the end of the world but it annoys me that I cannot fix this problem.:


Unless you installed it yourself take it back to where you got it from ask them to show you how to use it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

either at midnight or noon, unplug the radio and plug it back in, voila!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> either at midnight or noon, unplug the radio and plug it back in, voila!!


LOL!


----------

